# Cheap flights to England



## Tara Thomson (Apr 22, 2008)

I have just been looking at flights back to Engalnd this summer and have noticed that Jet2.com have started flying from Paphos into Leeds Bradford Airport on Wednesdays and Fridays. I have flown with Jet2.com before on some of thier chartered services and they have been prompt, reliable and the staff are really friendly.

I would recommend them to anyone looking for flights into the North of England, and the best thing is that they are really reasonably priced!

Tara


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Tara Thomson said:


> I have just been looking at flights back to Engalnd this summer and have noticed that Jet2.com have started flying from Paphos into Leeds Bradford Airport on Wednesdays and Fridays. I have flown with Jet2.com before on some of thier chartered services and they have been prompt, reliable and the staff are really friendly.
> 
> I would recommend them to anyone looking for flights into the North of England, and the best thing is that they are really reasonably priced!
> 
> Tara


 nothing like subtleness


----------



## Sidney Harberbridge (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just had a look at their timetable, what great timings and the Plus service is great for Mrs H, who's a bit snobby about low cost airlines - no more club class to Larnaca for her!


----------

